# Will you look at those eyes



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Isn't he the cutest thing you've ever seen. This little fellow is such a cutie.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11956025


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate the fact that they say he is good with kids. That means they will probably allow him to be adopted to a family with young children. :thmbdn:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 26 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640927


> Isn't he the cutest thing you've ever seen. This little fellow is such a cutie.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11956025[/B]


Are you going to get a little brother for your girls?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg stop it :smhelp: I LOVE THAT LITTLE GUY :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 26 2008, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640931


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 26 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640927





> Isn't he the cutest thing you've ever seen. This little fellow is such a cutie.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11956025[/B]


Are you going to get a little brother for your girls?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wish I could. I finally convinced hubby to say yes and we put in an adoption application for a little sister for Bianca who was in Georgia, but we didn't get picked. He now says we need to wait because of expenses, etc. I have one skin kid in college and another in private high school and both tuitions are draining us clean. Maybe in a year or so I can look again, in the meantime I can't stop looking in petfinder...its adictive. When I do get another, which I want to, it will probably be a girl. Bianca is so cuddly and affectionate It makes me want another girl. Bianca does have weekly playdates with her biological brother (my sister took him) and a bishon/poodle mix that my other sister has, so its not so bad.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG, he is sooooooooooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: I even love his name.... it's fitting! I wish we could get another.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 26 2008, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640945


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 26 2008, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640931





> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 26 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640927





> Isn't he the cutest thing you've ever seen. This little fellow is such a cutie.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11956025[/B]


Are you going to get a little brother for your girls?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wish I could. I finally convinced hubby to say yes and we put in an adoption application for a little sister for Bianca who was in Georgia, but we didn't get picked. He now says we need to wait because of expenses, etc. I have one skin kid in college and another in private high school and both tuitions are draining us clean. Maybe in a year or so I can look again, in the meantime I can't stop looking in petfinder...its adictive. When I do get another, which I want to, it will probably be a girl. Bianca is so cuddly and affectionate It makes me want another girl. Bianca does have weekly playdates with her biological brother (my sister took him) and a bishon/poodle mix that my other sister has, so its not so bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well it is getting more expensive to live every day especially here, in Taxachusetts. An only child isn't a bad thing. Dixie has to be our only furbaby as the rules in FL only allow 1 sm. dog. I would have taken her sister with her if I could have. How can you torment yourself on that site? Just look at pics of SM babies so you won't drool!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He looks mischievous :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 26 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641057


> Well it is getting more expensive to live every day especially here, in Taxachusetts. An only child isn't a bad thing. Dixie has to be our only furbaby as *the rules in FL only allow 1 sm. dog.* I would have taken her sister with her if I could have. How can you torment yourself on that site? Just look at pics of SM babies so you won't drool![/B]


Is that in the covenants and restrictions of your homeowner or condo association? There isn't a state law about only owning one small dog. There are many people in FL who own multiple dogs.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes in Miami-Dade it's 4 max.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 26 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640930


> I hate the fact that they say he is good with kids. That means they will probably allow him to be adopted to a family with young children. :thmbdn:[/B]


I have two little girls, so maybe I'll adopt him. Clifford would love a playmate. Clifford craves children. Everytime we go on walks, he runs up to the kids and give kisses, and wants them to pet him. He is young enough to be socialized with kids, and my kids are socialized with dogs, and know how to respect all of God's creatures. Sorry, but I can't stand it when people say maltese's are not good with kids. Clifford is awesome with my girls, and I would get another one just for that reason.

I hope he does get adopted to a family, if that is how he was raised so far, that is what he would understand. So, thumbs up for me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 26 2008, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641138


> I have two little girls, so maybe I'll adopt him.[/B]


Really? Are you thinking about it? He really looks adorable. He would make a nice playmate for Clifford.


----------

